# Traffic cones on roadway to stop cars parking.



## BOXtheFOX (29 May 2012)

A neighbour on our road has placed approximately six plastic cones on the public roadway to stop people from parking. Besides being unsightly there has been a knock on effect with cars now parking outside other peoples houses along the road. Is it legal to do this? Is it allowed? Is it the Gardai or local council who will deal with this?


----------



## djh (29 May 2012)

The office of the litter warden in the council might be able to help.


----------



## Guns N Roses (29 May 2012)

The section of road outside most houses is owned by the Local Authority. 

You should contact the Road Design Section of your City/County Council.

I wouldn't bother the Gardai.


----------



## TarfHead (29 May 2012)

I have always believed that a householder has no superior right to the roadspace in front of the house. Puitting cones there is being a nuisance.


----------



## ajapale (29 May 2012)

Guns N Roses said:


> You should contact the Road Design Section of your City/County Council.


Contact the Local Authority but not the Roads Design Section it would have nothing to do with them.


----------



## STEINER (29 May 2012)

TarfHead said:


> I have always believed that a householder has no superior right to the roadspace in front of the house. Puitting cones there is being a nuisance.



Yes, anyone can park in front of your house, obviously not the entrance.

In most areas common sense and courtesy applies, however if households have 2 or 3 vehicles, spaces can be hard to get.  The neighbour with the cones outside must have just got fed up not being able to park outside, but anybody can move his cones and park there.

If we drive to Croke Park, we usually park in or around Iona Road and its bad for residents there as anybody can park there.  Some residents reserve their spaces with wheelie bins, cones, planks etc on match days and we wouldn't park there, but I have seen travelling fans move the obstacles and park.


----------



## vandriver (29 May 2012)

I would make an exception if they were having building work done,and the workmen had heavy tools and supplies etc,otherwise any space is fair game.


----------



## itsallwrong (29 May 2012)

If a car is not blocking the house driveway (obviously) and is legally taxed and insured, you can park on any public road.

The person has no right to block parking.
Trust me - I spent years telling nasty neighbours where to go when I parked on the public road.


----------



## ajapale (29 May 2012)

[broken link removed]

These cones cost about €10 each.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (30 May 2012)

The knock on effect of cars now parking outside someone elses house means that these people might end up putting cones outside their house and so on until the place becomes Cone Valley.


----------



## bazermc (30 May 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> The knock on effect of cars now parking outside someone elses house means that these people might end up putting cones outside their house and so on until the place becomes Cone Valley.


 
Great news for the cone business though!


----------



## Luternau (30 May 2012)

The council roads division should be trying to stamp out the prevalence of people putting wheely bins, cones, cones with tape linking them, road works signs, bags of sand or rubble etc on roads outside their homes as is occuring in many estates where they are near public transport links. 
Contary to their belief, they dont own the roadway outside their homes, have no entiltlement to park there etc....
If the council want no parking there it is up to them to paint double yellow lines on the roadways in question.


----------



## ang1170 (30 May 2012)

Luternau said:


> If the council want no parking there it is up to them to paint double yellow lines on the roadways in question.


 
Depending on where you live (i.e. which council) an alternative is to request a resident's parking scheme. For DCC, see:

[broken link removed]

This happened a few years ago on our road, and we can now invariably get parking within a few doors of our house, which was a major problem before. The annual cost for the permit was very low, and though it has been creeping up over the past couple of years (a concern), it's still reasonable.


----------



## Luternau (30 May 2012)

ang1170 said:


> Depending on where you live (i.e. which council) an alternative is to request a resident's parking scheme. For DCC, see:



In most of the cases i have encountered, the residents all have driveways, which in some cases can accomadate 3 cars. The issue is that residents dont want cars to park outside their houses and are taking measures to prevent this. This includes moving their own cars out there first thing in the morning. 
Its all rather sillly-since when was a parked car an eyesore-whereas bags of rubble on the road are.


----------

